# Bazaar βιβλίου



## JimAdams (Jun 5, 2012)

Από τις Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη...





Και...

από τις εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια.

Με χαρά σας προσκαλούμε στο καλοκαιρινό παζάρι βιβλίων των εκδόσεων ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ.

Οι τιμές των βιβλίων ξεκινούν από 1 ευρώ!
Ιστορία, κοινωνική ανθρωπολογία, πολιτικά δοκίμια, φιλοσοφία, θετικές επιστήμες, ξένη&ελληνική πεζογραφία, και πολλα άλλα..
Δεκάδες τίτλοι με έκπτωση έως και 95%!!!
Σας περιμένουμε από τις 5 έως και τις 23 Ιουνίου!

Σόλωνος 133, Εξάρχεια (2ος όροφος)

Καθημερινές: 12.00 - 20:00
Σάββατο: 12.00 - 17:00
(Κυριακή κλειστά)


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Πήγα και στα δύο (και ψώνισα και στα δύο :up:).

Αν και του Καστανιώτη δεν είχε ποικιλία (έχει τελειώσει, οκ, αλλά σε λίγες μέρες νομίζω θα κάνουν και το bazaar με τις δικές τους εκδόσεις), των εκδόσεων Αλεξάνδρεια ήταν πολύ καλό! Όλα τα βιβλία είχαν 2-3-4 το πολύ 5 ευρώ.
Ακόμα προλαβαίνετε, οπότε περάστε γιατί έχει κάποιες καλές εκδόσεις σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

Η Αλεξάνδρεια έχει και ευκαιρίες σε ιστορικά. Π.χ. βρίσκεις βιβλία του Μαζάουερ γύρω στα 15 ευρώ, δηλαδή με 50% έκπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

Πεζογραφία, ποίηση, δοκίμια, αστυνομικά, φωτογραφικά και καλλιτεχνικά λευκώματα, παιδικά, αρχαία ελληνική και βυζαντινή γραμματολογία πωλούν οι *Εκδόσεις Άγρα* με έκπτωση ως 50% σε παζάρι που πραγματοποιούν δίπλα στα γραφεία τους (Ζωοδόχου Πηγής 101), *από την Παρασκευή 29 Ιουνίου ως την Κυριακή 1 Ιουλίου*. Ώρες λειτουργίας: Παρασκευή 3.00 μ.μ.-8.00 μ.μ., Σάββατο και Κυριακή 11.00 π.μ.-10.00 μ.μ.

http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=463037


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 21, 2012)

Ναι, σήμερα ξεκίνησε το μπαζάρ του Καστανιώτη (δικές του εκδόσεις)!



Το προηγούμενο πράγματι, φτωχό ήταν. 


Σημ. Όχι πως πολυενδιαφέρει, αλλά να σας δώσω και trivia. Η Γιολάντα Τσιαμπόκαλου (απ΄το βιβλίο της οποίας είναι η εικονογράφηση που κοσμεί την ανακοίνωση), είναι η Sadahzinia, των Active Member, η οποία ασχολείται κ με την συγγραφή παιδικών βιβλίων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Βιβλία ελληνικής και ξένης λογοτεχνίας, τόμοι μαγειρικής, ταξιδιωτικοί οδηγοί, παιδικά και CD, 180.000 τόμοι καλοκαιρινών βιβλίων από τις σειρές των εκδόσεων του «Βήματος» και των «Νέων», πωλούνται με *ένα ευρώ* σε παζάρι στους κήπους του Μεγάρου Μουσικής Αθηνών (Βασ. Σοφίας και Κόκκαλη, είσοδος από Κόκκαλη), από την Παρασκευή 22 Ιουνίου ως την Κυριακή 24 Ιουνίου, από τις 11.00 το πρωί ως τις 9.00 το βράδυ. Τα έσοδα θα διατεθούν στους αστέγους και απόρους που υποστηρίζονται από το Κέντρο Υποδοχής και Αλληλεγγύης του Δήμου Αθηναίων. 

http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=463037

Μετά μουσικής. (Βέβαια, αύριο θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλουν γιγαντοοθόνες.)


----------

